# The random awesome photoshop/illustrator stuff thread...



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

We have one for hand drawn stuff, i think we should have one for electronic works though. Try and keep it more towards art than logos (cover art is ok though) 

A poster/design for a band i was starting. Never went anywhere.









AN alternate version:








Some snowboard designs i did for a competition:


----------



## sami (Jan 8, 2009)

first pics are awesome!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Juneaux (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh hell yeah!


----------

